# Solved: reading parameters in an HTA file



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

How do I set up an HTA file to read a parameter passed to it via a URL?

ie. I have a link: http://server/file.hta?parameter=xyzpdq

I have the HTA set to run an executable, but want the executable (notepad.exe) to automatically open the file called "xyzpdq" when it is launched.

I am passing the parameter via an ASP file, if that helps.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

Well, I guess this can't be done. I've decided to create a bunch of HTA files and stick them in a subfolder, and manually edit each one to do what I need it to.


----------

